# Project Tacoma



## affekonig

I haven't really posted anything in a while, but I sold the Bronco, kept the Cherokee and and picked up a 97 Tacoma V6 with a 5 speed and 73k original miles. The truck had never plowed or even had a hitch installed.

Day I got it home (bad picture):


IMG00990-20110725-2023 by affekonig2000, on Flickr

Then, I had the frame sealed (3 times) at the Toyota dealer and found a guy that was having his truck bought back that was willing to trade me his entire SR5 interior, nicer mirrors, two wheels/tires, a tailgate and a few other little things. Awesome because that bench seat sucked. I don't have any pictures of the swap in process, but it looked like a bunch of unbolting and bolting seats. It went from bench seat to this:


2011-10-05_11-31-10_55 by affekonig2000, on Flickr

I had to paint the tailgate, or more accurately, have a friend paint the tailgate. I also bought and installed a hitch somewhere in there and did some touch up painting on a few choice key marks. Oh yeah, I found a cap in Milwaukee, so I drove up and got that too.


2011-10-05_11-30-23_468 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## affekonig

Then, I finally got around to using that mount I'd had sitting in the garage forever. I didn't have the right light harness for this truck, but I had one that was close enough to make work, so away I went:


Done and done. by affekonig2000, on Flickr

I didn't get any pictures of the install itself, but it'd be even more boring than this picture. This blade has about had it (7'2" LSX).

No the fun part. I picked up an 8' Daniels pull plow because I've always wanted to mess with one. I'm missing the weld on ears and I'm going to try and get the new style Speed Hitch so I can use this on the next truck. I couldn't help myself and had to try it out last night.


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## affekonig

The plow itself works great and it drops the back a bit, but some air shocks should srtaighten things out. Coverage looks good considering that this plow is recommended for 3/4 and 1 tons.


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr

And a link to the video:

__
https://flic.kr/p/6350053495


----------



## affekonig

I can see this is going to be a popular thread, so I'll keep it going. I traded this truck in for a 2004 Tacoma double cab. I removed the plow mount and all the wiring and the hitch and wiring Friday afternoon before trading it in. The new one was set up and ready to go by Friday night. I had timbrens ordered and they just got here...and there's only one in the box! Pictures soon for those anxiously waiting.


----------



## got-h2o

Pics pics pics





Dammit


----------



## affekonig

So many demands for pictures, I hope I can keep up this winter...

Here it is the night I got her home and mounted the mount:


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr

Here it is holding a plow that it apperantly doesn't like holding. This is without the Timbrens installed and with no ballast, so it might actually hold it better than it looks in this picture, but it's still too big (7.5' Uni Pro):


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr

I just used the truck to pull the plow out of storage. I was planning on setting up another truck and using that blade, but it doesn't look like it's going to happen now. For sale...


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr

[flash=http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=109786]width="400" height="225" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=9739e16e12&photo_id=6467466307" bgcolor="#000000" allowFullScreen="true"[/flash]


----------



## affekonig

While I'm at it - I ended up trading the pull plow to Dlongerman for his Gravely ZT XL. It's the first zero turn mower I've owned and the first one I've used in a few years and I forgot how much fun they are. The thing is awesome. I also had a 42" Craftsman blade laying around, so I decided to make a mount for the mower and see what would happen. I'll get more pictures of the finished product, but it's super solid and seems to work fine. I also widened the plow about a foot the same way I did with the one I put on my atv last year. I got some 18 gauge sheet metal, bent it up and just bolted it to the existing moldboard. It isn't the prettiest, but it worked great on the last one. I extended the cutting edge and did a little reinforcing on the back. It should be an awesome donut machine if nothing else.


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr

Mock up for measurements/fitament:


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## affekonig

The mount ended up being pretty similar in design to a truck mount. I still need to get pics, but this is what I have for now.


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## AJ 502

Nice thread...


----------



## got-h2o

Nice, looks great! I love the squat on the Toyota. I think it needs an MVP instead, then fashion up some bags up there hahahahahaha


----------



## affekonig

Yeah, I was thinking it could probably hold a few hundred more pounds in front as long as I add a couple tons of salt in back. I'll ask RJS for suggestions before I do anything else. I put the timbrens in, but I need to make a spacer to compensate for the lift. They aren't very effective as-is.


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## affekonig

And a few of the finished ZTR mount. It's solid.


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## affekonig

I can sense that this thread MEANS something; it's important...

I made up some spacers for the Timbrens the other day. they're far from pretty, but they're functional. Well, functional in that they are a spacer. I haven't hooked a plow up yet to see if it made any difference, but at least I know I tried.


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr

I may end up making them look nicer if they make a difference. We'll see.

While I'm here, I also had this happen for the first time:


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr

A broken headlight stud. Just in case somebody has this happen and can't figure it out: Grind off the rivet heads, remove the 4 screws holding the housing together, pull apart the two housing halves, pry apart the baseplate that was riveted together, pop the new bolt in, rerivet or screw the baseplate back together...


----------

